# New Homecooked Section!



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

So I thought with all the discussion regarding cooking for our Havs, it needed its own forum. So when you post a new thread, and go to "Forums" you will see this new section. I can try to move threads regarding home cooking over here. This will give people new to this one place to go and look around. 

I can also stick any threads at the top that we think are of importance. 

Melissa


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Great idea Melissa. Funny you did this because i just asked Kara earlier this evening in chicken liver thread to start a new thread on this subject, since so many people seem to be going this route. I have thought about doing it but a little nervous about it. Thanks!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes I am nervous too. I know I don't have time to read a lot of books on it. 
I read a lot late at night and it may not all sink in. 

So it does not all have to be in this thread, but new threads can be started in this category/forum. That way all the info may be organzied to a degree. 

... Just give me a recipe I have a crock pot. I know how to plug it in. ( I think)


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

That's a pretty good idea for the Holistic Hav's that prefer the home cooking we all take for granted sometimes. I think it should be a big hit...Nice One.

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay! Great idea, Melissa.

Marj started a Recipe thread, which could be a sticky, and maybe we should have a sticky on nutritional requirments/ foods to steer away from, etc. And even helpful books to start the Homecooking route.

That is basically how I started, with a Crock Pot and alot of frustration at the Commercial Pet Food industry.

I'm really pleased with how its going, by the way. She looks great and actually seems happier and more energetic 

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is a great forum, Melissa! Thank you for setting this up. It will make it much easier for anyone to come in here and browse and/or add to the threads.

I would love for you to move the recipe thread over here if you can, please.
It's here: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1743

There are other threads that contain posts about this subject, but they're all mixed up with other themes, so best to keep them where they are. I think?

Thanks again, Melissa! You rock, girl!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think there is a thread on Homemade Jerky we could move over? I'm about to go find it and post on it 

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

YEAH!
Thank you Melissa, that's a great idea! I'm so glad I don't have to write the homemade thread titles down on my 'important threads'-list, this makes it so much easier to find all these great food tips/recipes these great people post!
Maryam.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

That is a really good idea; you guys had had some great dog recipes lately! Missy's meatballs, Kara's chicken jerky, Marj had one I wanted to try...if they are all together it will be much easier.

I also been looking at the forum for ideas on *safe* *Made in USA* dog chews and treats that the dogs like. That would be great to have a easy look up method for that. I have read about so many on the forum.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

so what kind of home made food do you feed your dogs....I have a cocker spaniel and a lab as well? Just wondering?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The menu in this house changes every week, from sirloin stew, to poultry and rice, veggies, or turkey, noodles, veggies, or sometimes I just figure out a way to feed her what we are having for dinner-minus the extra salt/seasonings, etc.

On Sunday, I made about 8 cups of brown rice with broccoli, celery, and apples....stuck it in the fridge, and I am heating that up for her and cooking her either lamb or veal in a small frying pan while I am putting away dishes in the morning, or making dinner for us at night. It takes about 5 minutes. And I just serve the meat with the rice and veggies.

Next week, I'll do poultry and some type of carb and veggie.

I want to mix it up alot to make sure she is getting all her nutrients. I also supplement with various oils, flaxseed or vitamin powders, wherever there is a need.

Kara


----------

